# Fastback chain is jumping



## how (May 17, 2012)

Had this fastback for a couple years never touched it,...I took it out today lubed it..
the chain is jumping in almost all gears cept low. Could it be the derailur has too much caked on old dirt and grease?


----------



## greenephantom (May 21, 2012)

Jumping as in pops and catches? Or jumoing as in ghost pedaling forward?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bits n pieces (May 21, 2012)

*Check the chain*

Without seeing it, i say you have a stuck chain link. I do a lot of work on road bikes. If the chain jumps and skips, i check for stuck links and then worn or bent gears.


----------



## how (May 21, 2012)

yea jumps and skips,,I will examine the chain and the gears closely


----------

